# Kiwi Farms History



## Xarpho (Sep 18, 2019)

Inspired by Null's lament about the "old guard" and how the Kiwi Farms has changed over the last five years, I've hammered out a brief history of Kiwi Farms, which I hope to make a comprehensive history about all the drama and everything happened since. It's not externally hosted yet (except for the original file on my computer), so any major additions/corrections will be appreciated.



Spoiler: The story thus far



January 2013: The "new" CWCki Forums is founded by Null with champthom, the moderator of the old CWCki Forum, which were a place created to continue to talk about Chris following the closure of the PVCC to new users, despite the lull in content. Kengel and A-log, which were banned from the old forum, were declared _persona non grata_.

Sometime in 2013: People begin talking about alternate "lolcows" in Off-Topic, including an on-going search to find the "next Chris". Null attempts to create a forum to split off this discussion, it is shot down by champthom, but a permanent subforum is created.

January 2014: Chris' house is involved in a large house fire, Null organizes drive to send Chris a care package. Null releases tracking number publicly, trolls attempt to cause chaos.

Early 2014: A lolcow, Jace Connors, comes into CWCki Forum's radar as a lolcow, of this, a user trying to create a "Liquid Jace saga", PvtRichardCranium, is banned. A new user, DeagleDad420, essentially runs the thread. Gamerfood, a small griefing group trying to troll Jace, runs ops on the site to try to compromise Jace but DeagleDad420 helps Null protect the site. The "Deagle Nation" (or "Grilled Cheese" subforum) is created.

May 2014: Moleman9000 subforum started.

August 2014: Golden Knight subforum started. Sometime around this era, it is revealed Null was aware of another trolling operation on Chris with user skyraider and another unidentified party. There was also another subforum established in this timeframe, Blue Pill, but it is folded back in to main Lolcow forum.

Sometime around September 2014: Ratings are introduced, previously there was only an "Mm, Yeah" (and "QUOTE ME NOW") button. The Horrifying rating comes in soon after when Chris pierces his taint.

November 2014: Null announces a rebranding of the site. A popular choice is "Kiwi Farms", based after Jace mispronounced it in a video earlier that year. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rebranding.5801/] This thread is also where a random.txt quote originates from ("if nigge.rs was available we'd totally be nigge.rs tomorrow and nobody would have any say in it"). Kiwi Farms launches with new software, but the same content as CWCki Forum. The "beta" Kiwi Farms looks very different than what the modern KF looked like, with "Beryllium" as the logo.

December 2014: Marjan Šiklić joins. Soon after, over three days of bizarre posts on chat and many forum posts earn him the mostly highly-rated in negative user ratings.

February 2015: Jace Connors revealed to be a hoax. The Entersphere subforum is launched.

May 2015: The Entersphere subforum is closed.

July 2016: A new subforum, Lolcow News, is created to create a series of articles independent from the Kiwi Farms forums on a Wordpress site. Loveshy Therapy Center subforum is shut down and archived.

September 2016: Sometime around this time, the True Capitalist Radio subforum is archived.

December 2016: Events & News subforum is archived. Beauty Parlor is created, initially with a set theme of purple and black (as opposed to normal green and black). Most Beauty Parlor threads were long-running lolcow threads.

January 2017: Kiwi Farms is shut down following serious threats on Null's family.

February 2017: Kiwi Farms reopens.

August 2017: Lolcow News is archived and plans for the Wordpress site are abandoned.

September 2017: Tired of the hijinks in the Amberlynn Reid thread (started in August 2016), the Amberlynn Reid subforum is created.

"Perpetual, paper-thin shielding. Violent, frothing-at-the-mouth rage for no particular reason. Indignant outrage at every possible attempt to contain, control, mitigate, or in any way improve the Amberlynn thread. You've driven out my Beauty Parlor mods by being _awful_, _constantly_, and none of the other staff even want to read it."
The subforum is completely unmoderated, but it works, and all the problem users eventually disappear.
[https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-amberlynn-reid-board.34192/, Amberlynn stream]

Late 2017: A Russell Greer subforum is created but archived within the period of a few months.

March 2018: Salt Mine closes, with the Trump fallout thread moved and eventually renamed.

September 2019: Site hacked, revealing many PMs and user emails. Despite passwords remaining secure and no content lost, many users end up deleting their accounts.


----------



## Recoil (Sep 18, 2019)

It's easy to write off this sort of effort as masturbatory autism but this site does have a real role in culture and as such its history should be documented somehow.

I've said it before - I believe that in future years literature studies will dive into the morass of internet shitposts with great aplomb and use sites like this one to document the evolution of culture and ideology. What we do here matters, in that sense. A scribe of some sort should be appointed.


----------



## SigSauer (Sep 18, 2019)

>September 2019: Site hacked, revealing many PMs and user emails. Despite passwords remaining secure and no content lost, many users end up deleting their accounts.

I wonder if it was Michael Horowitz Foster that hacked the forums?


----------



## Mage (Sep 18, 2019)

Mad at the Internet: The History of Kiwi Farms


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 18, 2019)

I don't see anything about Greta coming to visit Null, the update to XenForo 2 (including pranking Tooter for uberlulz) or Null recently buying his own range of IPs or whatever technicality (but majorly relevant) that was. These are all things from the top of my head too so I doubt that timeline is even 50% complete. No mention of the lolcow wiki at all either or other services like lolcow.email or git.kiwifarms.net .

I commend OP for his intention but feels very lackluster from a single speedreading and a couple CTRL+F queries.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah this is by no means everything. Even an autism compendium such as myself doesn't have it all. Pretty good as a WIP though. It's many of the largest things.

edit: it should definitely include Yaniv stuff, tumblr shit, @TranLord's "i'd like to preface this" and so on and so forth.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 19, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> I don't see anything about Greta coming to visit Null, the update to XenForo 2 (including pranking Tooter for uberlulz) or Null recently buying his own range of IPs or whatever technicality (but majorly relevant) that was. These are all things from the top of my head too so I doubt that timeline is even 50% complete. No mention of the lolcow wiki at all either or other services like lolcow.email or git.kiwifarms.net .
> 
> I commend OP for his intention but feels very lackluster from a single speedreading and a couple CTRL+F queries.


Nah, it’s not complete yet. I wanted to get a rough draft in tonight that hit a lot of the big site changes and the ones I personally remember. I know I left out fallout from the NZ shooting, the drama of both Phils, April Fools pranks, that time where we lost about two days of posts, and a few others.


----------



## skiddlez (Sep 19, 2019)

Feline Darkmage said:


> @TranLord's "i'd like to preface this" and so on and so forth.


im going to preface this by saying i like the idea of fucking feline darkmage. i would also like to say that i would never actually fuck feline darkmage in real life (or look at girldick porn involving real things) as that is animal abuse and the very idea of it happening irl makes me feel sick.


----------



## Diabeetus (Sep 19, 2019)

The dumb faggots editing our Wikipedia page should take notes from you.


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 19, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> it’s not complete yet


Oh sorry, I must have missed that and in that case you're truly doing Godbear's work  keep posting updates to this thread so we can keep feeding you bits and pieces as we remember them (as you know, Null appreciates all forms of feeding on the forums).

I legitimately think this is important work, even if I can't explain why. As a starting point, I think it's actually pretty good! Rock on!


----------



## Oaat (Sep 19, 2019)

Is there an archive of all the front page announcements? I feel like that would be a fun trip through the site's history.


----------



## skiddlez (Sep 19, 2019)

Diabeetus said:


> The dumb faggots editing our Wikipedia page should take notes from you.


Has anyone vandalized that thing yet? I really hope someone has.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Sep 19, 2019)

Maybe make it a doc others can add to/edit so it’s not quite as much work? This is a massive undertaking.  off to you!


----------



## Plasmapheresis (Sep 19, 2019)

Thank you @Xarpho , Very Cool.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Sep 19, 2019)

I cannot fathom how grateful I am for knowing what the horrifying rating meant.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 19, 2019)

I don't know how I feel about the current starting point. This forum as it is only exists because the CWCki Forums was its forerunner, so I feel that omitting the history of _that_ version of the forum would be a slight disservice, but that's just me.

That being said, this history document requires any point in which Chris joined to be documented (@paintingatree, @LegendaryChristorian), as well as that poster campaign, which was organized here (and as we found out later, Chris noticed and flipped out about).


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Sep 19, 2019)

I think something like this is a good idea too. Just having it all aggregated somewhere is definitely useful.



Recoil said:


> It's easy to write off this sort of effort as masturbatory autism but this site does have a real role in culture and as such its history should be documented somehow.
> 
> I've said it before - I believe that in future years literature studies will dive into the morass of internet shitposts with great aplomb and use sites like this one to document the evolution of culture and ideology. What we do here matters, in that sense. A scribe of some sort should be appointed.


Heck, Null even opined on a recent stream that the relentless attempts by people to shut the site down have made Kiwi Farms a case-study in how to keep a website up and running. So the Kiwi Farms a very unique _technical history_ too. There aren't many other websites that have had to worry about buying all their own IPs because their data servers were pulled without warning, or being banned from Brave BAT tipping, or having various _countries_ block DNS resolution to the site, or...



Xarpho said:


> Nah, it’s not complete yet. I wanted to get a rough draft in tonight that hit a lot of the big site changes and the ones I personally remember. I know I left out fallout from the NZ shooting, the drama of both Phils, April Fools pranks, *that time where we lost about two days of posts*, and a few others.


That was this thing with the server hard-drive failure earlier this year, if I'm remembering right?


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 19, 2019)

Diabeetus said:


> The dumb faggots editing our Wikipedia page should take notes from you.



What a hack job of an article that is. I checked out of Wikipedia editing a number of years ago, partially due to the bullshit that surrounded a number of articles. That and the desire to maintain creative control of what I did, and not get deleted for "non-notability" or something like that.



Yotsubaaa said:


> That was this thing with the server hard-drive failure earlier this year, if I'm remembering right?


The incident in question happened a few years ago with Vordrak shenanigans. I'll have to go digging to find out when exactly that happened.



Mr. 0 said:


> I don't know how I feel about the current starting point. This forum as it is only exists because the CWCki Forums was its forerunner, so I feel that omitting the history of _that_ version of the forum would be a slight disservice, but that's just me.
> 
> That being said, this history document requires any point in which Chris joined to be documented (@paintingatree, @LegendaryChristorian), as well as that poster campaign, which was organized here (and as we found out later, Chris noticed and flipped out about).


As the "original" CWCki Forums (not the one that started in 2013) has been lost to history, it's both difficult to find information on and also it's not truly this forum. I also wasn't part of the old CWCki Forums in that time, and a lot of what I am able to write about is only because I was fortunate enough to join as early (relatively speaking) as I did.


----------



## Christ Cried (Sep 19, 2019)

Maybe in 2045 when he's done with the Chris-Chan doc, we can get Geno Samuel to make a video about us. Ken Burns would be my second choice.


----------



## {o}P II (Sep 19, 2019)

Oaat said:


> Is there an archive of all the front page announcements? I feel like that would be a fun trip through the site's history.


I would love a profile picture acrchive as well 
it would be easier to remember who users are with my crippling dementia a


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 19, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> As the "original" CWCki Forums (not the one that started in 2013) has been lost to history, it's both difficult to find information on and also it's not truly this forum.


LIES

Also there were a few iterations of it before the current forum was established, there's some info about it hidden in this very forum:





						My resignation/retirement
					

My dear Kiwis,  About four years ago, I was actively admining the CWCki and I had an issue. People would frequently use talk pages to discuss Chris related content, as there was essentially no other place to do so. PVCC was closed off for registration and had no intention of letting "spergs" in...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Also some other threads:





						Thorg Q&A
					

Since I've heard the Thorg Q&A is missing from the CWCki, and the CWCki has been labeled dangerous by Google, I'm going to post the Q&A here.  This is from November 2011.  Q. If Chris gets a sentence that restricts him from the internet for some time, will the hoarded content that supposedly...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						ABL Q&A
					

In May 2012, Alec Benson Leary held a Q&A on the CWCki forum. I'll be uploading it in parts in this thread. Some spelling and capitalization errors have been fixed.  Part 1:  Godz1lla:Annoying question first, eh, is there any chance of a revival? Especially now there's more Chris content, That...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Kacey Q&A
					

In July 2012, Kacey agreed to do a Q&A on the CWCki forums, with her answers posted by a member named MrCKMongler. Some questions didn't get answered after Kacey found out about /cwc/ making a thread about the Q&A, but here are the ones that did:  trombonista: How much of the Kacey persona was...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Smokedaddy has passed away
					

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/saltlaketribune/obituary.aspx?pid=174806712  This is a peculiar thread to make. My relationship with Smokedaddy was only a collection of very, very long emails that were sent when I had no one else I could talk to. The other day I sent him an email for the first...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Kiwi Farms - 2015 Bloodletting
					

Lets start with a history lesson.  Every year, this website experiences a massive drama. There is something big that happens which results in veteran members disappearing or being banned. The earliest I can remember, or was present for, was in 2012. During that year, Mew, Osfos, Blueberry, and...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Waifu
					

Waifu has a sordid history on the forum. Long story short, she has humiliated four different guys from the forum. The cycle seems to be that Waifu acts promiscuous in chat, gets the attention of a lonesome heart, adds them on Skype, gets them comfortable, and then uses their dirt to humiliate...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Glaive's gone.
					

Glaive was deadmined today when I decided I no longer trusted him enough to have that position of power. This caps off The Bloodletting. My goal was to flush out perceived admin abuse into the open and heal that wound, but he considered it a deeply personal affront that he allowed to taint our...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Jan Thread
					






					kiwifarms.net
				








						Damage Control: TheCWCvilleLibrary is down / missing content general
					

Goddamnit.  Ok, so, our primary archive of Chris videos on youtube, TheCWCvilleLibrary got taken down. @Shiny Marshtomp is the curator of the channel. She's got a big backup, I think.  A few weeks ago, she mentioned to me that a few videos got flagged for content, but I didn't really take it too...




					kiwifarms.net
				








						Life After Death
					

We are under attack.  The site was down for about 3 weeks because I was worried specific family members may lose their livelihoods. I took the sites down with the idea that I'd go to school for law and get a name change and just blend back into society like I had before the CWCki Forums became...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 19, 2019)

@Mr. 0 some of those events are already being covered in an updated version, which is being worked on part of today and should be ready by tonight.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 20, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> @Mr. 0 some of those events are already being covered in an updated version, which is being worked on part of today and should be ready by tonight.


don't forget about the arrival of PureEvil66 and the pictures of Chris at Toys R Us when he was a teenager that she dropped

or Mew's meltdown and the banning of the chatzy people

or that time @Null had a meltdown because @Pandas Galore shot him down because she thought @Rio looked cuter


----------



## Rio (Sep 20, 2019)

Mr. 0 said:


> or that time @Null had a meltdown because @Pandas Galore shot him down because she thought @Rio looked cuter


Wait, this happpened?


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 20, 2019)

I promised an update last night but Kiwi Farms had been flipping out and I couldn't even use the search feature.



Spoiler: Nightly build



Sometime in 2011: While admining the CWCki, Champthom creates a new forum, the CWCki Forums, to discuss Chris without cluttering up the talk page. PVCC was closed to new users and the 8ch /cwc/ board discourages discussion.

Sometime between 2011 and 2013: At least one iteration of the CWCki Forums in this state later disappears.

2012: Q&As on the CWCki Forums by Alec Benson Leary and Kacey are done.

January 2013: The "new" CWCki Forums is founded by Null with champthom, the moderator of the old CWCki Forum, which were a place created to continue to talk about Chris following the closure of the PVCC to new users, despite the lull in content. Kengel and A-log, which were banned from the old forum, were declared _persona non grata_.

Sometime in 2013: People begin talking about alternate "lolcows" in Off-Topic, including an on-going search to find the "next Chris". Null attempts to create a forum to split off this discussion, it is shot down by champthom, but a permanent subforum is created.

September 2013: Hosting moves from Dreamhost to Linode. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/server-move-post-here-if-youre-having-issues.1983/]

October 2013: 100,000th post made on the system. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/100-000-posts.2138/]

January 2014: Chris' house is involved in a large house fire, Null organizes drive to send Chris a care package. Null releases tracking number publicly, trolls attempt to cause chaos.

Early 2014: A lolcow, Jace Connors, comes into CWCki Forum's radar as a lolcow, of this, a user trying to create a "Liquid Jace saga", PvtRichardCranium, is banned. A new user, DeagleDad420, essentially runs the thread. Gamerfood, a small griefing group trying to troll Jace, runs ops on the site to try to compromise Jace but DeagleDad420 helps Null protect the site. The "Deagle Nation" (or "Grilled Cheese" subforum) is created. 

March 2014: Ads begin to run on the site, but only one ad, and only for guests. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/regarding-ads-and-the-site.7005/*]*


May 2014: Moleman9000 subforum started.

July 2014: The site begins to ask for donations. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/combined-financial-statement-for-2013-and-2014.7418/]. This is the start of "True & Honest Fan" for donating members. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/combined-financial-statement-for-2013-and-2014.7418/]

August 2014: Golden Knight subforum started. Sometime around this era, it is revealed Null was aware of another trolling operation on Chris with user skyraider and another unidentified party. There was also another subforum, Blue Pill, but it is folded back in to main Lolcow forum 

Sometime around 2014: Groups are launched as a forum option. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thinking-of-removing-the-groups-mod.19033/]

Sometime around September 2014: Ratings are introduced, previously there was only an "Mm, Yeah" (and "QUOTE ME NOW") button. The Horrifying rating comes in soon after when Chris pierces his taint. Soon after, Null warns people not to use ratings as a cheap way of the "report post" button.

Sometime around late 2014: The Inner Circle board is created, becoming the shitpost board. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-you-enjoy-inner-circle.7074/]


November 2014: Null announces a rebranding of the site. A popular choice is "Kiwi Farms", based after Jace mispronounced it in a video earlier that year. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rebranding.5801/] This thread is also where a random.txt quote originates from ("if nigge.rs was available we'd totally be nigge.rs tomorrow and nobody would have any say in it"). Kiwi Farms launches with new software, but the same content as CWCki Forum. The "beta" Kiwi Farms looks very different than what the modern KF looked like, with "Beryllium" as the logo.
Null also launches the Lolcow Wiki, to explore other cows. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lolcow-wiki.5999/]
The site also suffers its first large-scale DDOS attack. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ddos-attack.6118/]


December 2014: Marjan Šiklić joins. Soon after, over three straight days the user makes a series of bizarre comments that earn him the mostly highly-rated in negative user ratings. The old CWCki Forums is downgraded to just Chris discussion to encourage the move. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mad-ramblings-of-a-nerd-a-cwc-look-at-2014.6532/]

February 2015: Jace Connors revealed to be a hoax, with DeagleDad420 being Jace himself. The Entersphere subforum is launched. A few days later, Null re-organizes staffing, with Glaive now being co-admin instead of DeagleDad420 (now THE WRITER). Champthom retires. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/my-resignation-retirement.7966/] Golden Knight subforum archived after Jay Geis fakes his death on the Internet and goes silent.

May 2015: The Entersphere subforum is closed.

June 2015: Philip Vincent Haskins-Delici subforum made, initially named C.I.S. to take advantage of Phil's paranoia of "cisgender" people and the greater Kiwi Farms.

Summer 2015: A popular thread on the Lolcow forum, Len Shaner, is locked due to excessive w.e.e.n.ery.

September 2015: The Lolcow Wiki is functionally abandoned, with Null promising work on it after Infinity Next is completed (an upgrade of 8ch, never completed due to corporate meddling) [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-wan...t-everybody-here-can-easily-understand.12370/, "Goodbye Jim" stream]

Sometime in 2015: "The Bloodletting" happens (post gone, and no, the one on the drama with Dean W.e.e.n, Snakes, and Jan isn't it) which de-mods a number of users (including CatParty) that had been mods for a time, partly to reduce perceived admin abuse and preventing the problem of mods essentially running the site. One-time admin Glaive is banned following a disagreement with Null. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/glaives-gone.14005/], despite having been considered in February the "nicest person on the forum" by Null. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/regarding-the-halal-rule-and-interpersonal-drama.8180/]

December 2015: The CWCki's main source of videos, The CWCville Library on YouTube, is taken down.

January 2016: The site moves off of Linode in search of new seas. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/servers-will-be-migrated-off-of-linode.16175/] Due to host incompetence with meddling by third parties, the site goes offline and loses about two days of data. A "lounge" subforum, Edgeville, is gone.

March 2016: Lolcow Email is launched. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-service-lolcow-email.18623/]


April 2016:
- The Kiwi Farms announces a fake shut down with Null "admitting" to be a transgender. The real site is still accessible, Josh still sane.
- Alison Rapp fired from Nintendo of America, forum has confetti. Groups discontinued. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thinking-of-removing-the-groups-mod.19033/]


June 2016: Lolcow LLC is established as a legal holding for Kiwi Farms. There's a server failure, which results in downtime. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/server-post-mortem-7-jun-2016.21406/]

July 2016: A new subforum, Lolcow News, is created to create a series of articles independent from the Kiwi Farms forums on a Wordpress site. Loveshy Therapy Center subforum is shut down and archived.

August 2016: Kiwi Farms loses its iconic kiwifarms.net domain name. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwifar-ms.23690/]

September 2016: Sometime around this time, the True Capitalist Radio subforum is archived.

December 2016: Events & News subforum is archived. Beauty Parlor is created, initially with a set theme of purple and black (as opposed to normal green and black). Most Beauty Parlor threads were long-running lolcow threads.

January 2017: Kiwi Farms is shut down following serious threats on Null's family.

February 2017: Kiwi Farms reopens after a three week absence. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/life-after-death.28048/]

August 2017: Lolcow News is archived and plans for the Wordpress site are abandoned.

September 2017: Tired of the hijinks in the Amberlynn Reid thread (started in August 2016), the Amberlynn Reid subforum is created.
"Perpetual, paper-thin shielding. Violent, frothing-at-the-mouth rage for no particular reason. Indignant outrage at every possible attempt to contain, control, mitigate, or in any way improve the Amberlynn thread. You've driven out my Beauty Parlor mods by being _awful_, _constantly_, and none of the other staff even want to read it."
The subforum is completely unmoderated, but it works, and all the problem users eventually disappear.
[https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-amberlynn-reid-board.34192/, Amberlynn stream]

Late 2017: A Russell Greer subforum is created but archived within the period of a few months.

December 2017: DSP's very first big saga, the Mystery Woman, begins. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mystery-womans-story.37371/]

March 2018: Salt Mine closes, with the Trump fallout thread moved and eventually renamed.

September 2019: Site hacked, revealing many PMs and user emails. Despite passwords remaining secure and no content lost, many users end up deleting their accounts.



To Do: Find out when DSP subforum started (looking through the archives yields nothing). Find out when the forum that had the version of CWCki Forums finally shut down due to an exploit Null discovered. Add more sources of random.txt.


----------



## wabbits (Sep 20, 2019)

Historical documents


Spoiler: 2015: Chattin' with channers



A snapshot of where things stood in the middle of that year:
































Spoiler: 2013: Misty Watercolor Memories



The way we were on Feb. 28, 2013:

Total posts:    10,182
Total topics:    347
Total users:    333
Total forums:    15
Total attachments:    55
Total polls:    3
Total topic views:    129,965
*Most users online:    45 *(on Tue Feb 26, 2013 6:08 pm)
Loveshy Invasions:    1
People banned:    6

The news was, of course, greeted with gravitas and respect.





						10,000 Posts
					

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=255&p=10849#p10000  MY DUCK HUNGERS FOR TOM TOM TO POUND   ding ding ding   Total posts:	10,182 Total topics:	347 Total users:	333 Total forums:	15 Total attachments:	55 Total polls:	3 Total topic views:	129,965 Most users online:	45 (on Tue Feb 26, 2013 6:08 pm) Loveshy...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Also, what things cost back in grandpa's day: KF's 2013/14 financial statement is attached.


----------



## Arctic (Sep 20, 2019)

I forgot the whole part of the Bloodletting where Glaive created his own forum and it was a complete dud. It's good to have all this info in one place, even though a lot of this stuff happened only a few years ago the information is quite hard to find.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 20, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> I promised an update last night but Kiwi Farms had been flipping out and I couldn't even use the search feature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a good starting point for some extra shit would be to search "trial of the" to get an idea as far as starting dates for some of the subforums

also suggesting you add some sidenotes regarding the nick bate threads and his arrest

and more detail on anytime @Null tried some moneymaking scheme to fund the site (merch, cryptocurrency, brave browser, etc) or some plot to keep it hosted that got foiled by the man in the pickle suit
like this one:





						Rock, Paper, Baguette
					

Gandi, our French host, cancelled our service and deleted all server content in under 48 hours. They gave me no chance to backup anything, no notice, no nothing. I got a badly worded message telling me to go fuck myself and when I asked for a refund they told me this:   Sir,  As exceptional...




					kiwifarms.net
				




also here's an important contribution from @TheImportantFart





						We Didn't Start the Forum
					

So I decided to make a parody of Billy Joel's "We Didn't Start the Fire", but revolving around the history of the forum instead of actual historical events. I'm not much of a singer, and my microphone isn't up to much, but I hope people enjoy it nonetheless because I figured it was about time...




					kiwifarms.net
				




also the very first thread





						Welcome to the new Permanent CWCki Forums
					

Hey all,  This community, that I've only recently come across, is the most mature and civil group of people that isn't outright banal. You guys are a constant source of intellectual amusement, with each of you coming to every conversation with a unique point of view and theory. It's for that...




					kiwifarms.net
				




also that bloodletting post you're referring to might be hiding in supporters or inner circle if it still exists in some form


----------



## Oaat (Sep 22, 2019)

Oaat said:


> Is there an archive of all the front page announcements? I feel like that would be a fun trip through the site's history.


So I checked on the Wayback Machine and , the front page got archived almost every day since November 2016. So I guess the answer is yes from that date onward.

https://web.archive.org/web/20161109040953/https://kiwifarms.net/ this scared the shit out of me.

Edit:


Xarpho said:


> To Do: Find out when DSP subforum started (looking through the archives yields nothing).



Looks like it was 10/23/17.

Edit2: Older url was kiwifar . ms. Edit3: Why can't I post the link without it correcting to the current url?


----------



## Big Nasty (Sep 22, 2019)

I found out that if you review the random.txt thread you get a pretty good picture of which persons of interest (or exceptional posters) gained the Farms' attention at what time. Here's my notes:



Spoiler: Long text is long



Up until about november '13 there was nothing but Chris' and Chris-related quotes.

Fall/Winter '13/'14:
Wizardchan
Sick Nick

Spring '14:
Jace Connors/Deagle Nation
PvtRichardCranium (first halal?)
Moleman9000

Summer '14:
Terry A. Davis
Jay Geis/The Golden Knight
MylarBalloonFan
JustinRPG (Null's favorite!)
SolidMario

Fall '14
HomerBeoulve
Connor Bible

Winter '14/'15:
Vade
Marjan Siklic
Ghost/True Capitalist Radio
Peter Coffin
Brianna Wu
Bob Chipman

Spring '15:
Mr Enter and the Entersphere
Incels of Sluthate (far too many of these assholes for me to list them all)
Brad Watson
Assigned Male
CoolDudeClem
Phil (ADF/Ahuviya/Isabel/Whatthefuckever)
Kengle
Chloe Sagal
Jordman
PixyTeri
Kinny
Wizzrobe
Cherokee Smith/UltraVNT/Dacheffen

Summer '15:
DrFanta
ScarletJusticeWitch
TJ Church
Len Shaner
*Asterisk* (Circumcision intensifies)
Slaton sisters
"Daddy" Derek Savage
Half-dude
Dobson
StrikerWolf
Dusty & Tweaker
Richard Jones

Fall '15:
Kent
James Terry Mitchell
Barneyfag
William Elliot Waterman aka Watermelon
Jonathan M Sweet/Iconoclast
Wildchild
Chance Carmichael
(This is when LagoonaBlue narrowly dodged being halal'd due to her running wild in the Assigned Male thread.)

Winter '15/'16:
Wrong Planet forums
Whitney Wisconsin
Taxman
Fedsmoker
Kirby
Kylie Brooks
ArmedBlueReploid
Autphag
Lucas Werner

Spring '16:
Internet War Criminal
Bob McKim
VGB-OPSEC
Donny Long
Eddie Dzial
Nora Reed
Mikemikev
Samuel Collingwood Smith/Vordrak
Alison Rapp
Tommy Tooter
David Gallant

Summer '16:
Alex Leal
Julie Terryberry (Rest in peace sweet princess)
UserAnonymous
Colby Klaus
Greta & Nina

Fall '16:
Shmorky & Mandy
Jake Alley
Brandobaris
DONALD J MOTHERFUCKIN TRUMP
BIMB
IslamicContent (CWC stalker)
Timmy Whitbeck
Toren (#AnalRips)

Winter '16/'17:
Eden Belmont
Kevin Allred
Roketsune/Field Marshal Crappenberg
Mariah Mallad/Momokun

Spring '17:
John S Bulla
Tamarlover/Anaiah Carlson
Jennfer A Jay
Russell Greer
Ketchup

Summer '17
Randy Stair
Mike Hirtes
Dee Price

Fall '17:
Shiversblood
Grotesque

Winter '17/'18
Dragonlordfrodo
MisterNeanderthal

Spring '18:
Sam Ambreen

Summer '18:
Erik "Taz" Mokracek
Sammie Bushart
Bryan Silva

Fall '18:
Jacob Sockness
LagoonaBlue
Zoosadists
Jonathan Yaniv
StarryGreenEyes95

Winter '18/'19:
Jacob Harrison
Gorka

No major lolcow discoveries during 2019 so far.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Sep 22, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/FY83n courtesy of @José Mourinho



Big Nasty said:


> Fall/Winter '13/'14:
> Sick Nick


Nyberg or Stoutzenberger


Big Nasty said:


> Spring '14:
> Jace Connors/Deagle Nation
> PvtRichardCranium (first halal?)


I think the first halal was technically chitoryu12, which preceded the meltdown and the subject surrounding it posted above.


----------



## omori (Sep 23, 2019)

Maybe mention Julie Terryberry? If I’m not mistaken she was the first lolcow death, I remember it shaking up the site for a week or so.


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 23, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> Maybe mention Julie Terryberry? If I’m not mistaken she was the first lolcow death, I remember it shaking up the site for a week or so.


Great point, also Kadee Konstantino. The idea that we "bullied people into suicide" always comes up when someone launches a smear campaign against the Farms and it would be nice in such document to keep track of cows that died and how blatantly obviously it wasn't out fault and most of the time they weren't even aware of us at all.

Another one would be Elizabeth Waite who killed herself after trying to reach the Translife Line where her SO later came into the thread to tell us how she was being harassed, threatened and mocked by Greta on social media after the fact. SO's username is manapan (not tagging her as to not remind her of her loss unnecessarily).


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 23, 2019)

I think the first true halal thread was exposing Woody Chan. It’s where the “snake in his boot” random.txt was derived from.


----------



## Haramburger (Sep 23, 2019)

Recoil said:


> A scribe of some sort should be appointed.


You're literally asking for a Yonah "Bex" Gerber for Kiwi Farms. How very meta!

A couple of the posts here remind me of my Zoe Quinn summary and I feel better knowing there are other whackjobs out there doing the same dumb shit as me.


----------



## BOONES (Sep 23, 2019)

Now is this book of Kiwi Farms history hard cover or soft?


----------



## Philosophy Phil (Sep 23, 2019)

Now in musical form: Just replace JB with Null.


----------



## Xarpho (Sep 23, 2019)

Spoiler: Version 1.2



Sometime in 2011: While admining the CWCki, Champthom creates a new forum, the CWCki Forums, to discuss Chris without cluttering up the talk page. PVCC was closed to new users and the 8ch /cwc/ board discourages discussion.



Sometime between 2011 and 2013: At least one iteration of the CWCki Forums in this state later disappears.



2012: Q&As on the CWCki Forums by Alec Benson Leary and Kacey are done.



January 2013: The "new" CWCki Forums is founded by Null with champthom, the moderator of the old CWCki Forum, which were a place created to continue to talk about Chris following the closure of the PVCC to new users, despite the lull in content. Kengel and A-log, which were banned from the old forum, were declared _persona non grata_. Originally, the site had four other admins besides champthom, but they leave within months. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-history.61381/page-2#post-5358793]



Sometime in 2013: People begin talking about alternate "lolcows" in Off-Topic, including an on-going search to find the "next Chris". Null attempts to create a forum to split off this discussion, it is shot down by champthom, but a permanent subforum is created. In April 2013, one of these "next Chris" threads is created, titled as "Nick Bate?" with little more than the text "Another creep similar to Chris?". Thus begins a long journey that eventually reveals that Nick molested a child, with the minor eventually coming forward. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate.848/]



September 2013: Hosting moves from Dreamhost to Linode. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/server-move-post-here-if-youre-having-issues.1983/]



October 2013: 100,000th post made on the system. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/100-000-posts.2138/]



January 2014: Chris' house is involved in a large house fire, Null organizes drive to send Chris a care package. Null releases tracking number publicly, trolls attempt to cause chaos.



Early 2014: A lolcow, Jace Connors, comes into CWCki Forum's radar as a lolcow, of this, a user trying to create a "Liquid Jace saga", PvtRichardCranium, is banned. A new user, DeagleDad420, essentially runs the thread. Gamerfood, a small griefing group trying to troll Jace, runs ops on the site to try to compromise Jace but DeagleDad420 helps Null protect the site. The "Deagle Nation" (or "Grilled Cheese" subforum) is created. 



March 2014: Ads begin to run on the site, but only one ad, and only for guests. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/regarding-ads-and-the-site.7005/*]*



May 2014: Moleman9000/Nava-Verse subforum started. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-nava-verse-subforum.3609/]



July 2014: The site begins to ask for donations. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/combined-financial-statement-for-2013-and-2014.7418/]. This is the start of "True & Honest Fan" for donating members. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/combined-financial-statement-for-2013-and-2014.7418/]



August 2014: Golden Knight subforum started. Sometime around this era, it is revealed Null was aware of another trolling operation on Chris with user skyraider and another user. There was also another subforum during this time, Blue Pill, but it is folded back in to main Lolcow forum.



Sometime around 2014: Groups are launched as a forum option. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thinking-of-removing-the-groups-mod.19033/]



September 2014: Side Ops sub-board created under Deagle Nation as it was reaching "critical mass". [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-side-ops-subforum.4797/]. Reacting to the failure of Blue Pill, the Lolcow General subforum is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-lolcow-general-board.4960/]





Sometime around September 2014: Ratings are introduced, previously there was only an "Mm, Yeah" (and "QUOTE ME NOW") button. The Horrifying rating comes in soon after when Chris pierces his taint. Soon after, Null warns people not to use ratings as a cheap way of the "report post" button.



Sometime around late 2014: The Inner Circle board is created, becoming the shitpost board. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-you-enjoy-inner-circle.7074/]



November 2014: Null announces a rebranding of the site. A popular choice is "Kiwi Farms", based after Jace mispronounced it in a video earlier that year. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rebranding.5801/] This thread is also where a random.txt quote originates from ("if nigge.rs was available we'd totally be nigge.rs tomorrow and nobody would have any say in it"). Kiwi Farms launches with new software, but the same content as CWCki Forum. The "beta" Kiwi Farms looks very different than what the modern KF looked like, with "Beryllium" as the logo.



Null also launches the Lolcow Wiki, to explore other cows. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lolcow-wiki.5999/]



The site also suffers its first large-scale DDOS attack. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ddos-attack.6118/]





December 2014: Marjan Šiklić joins. Soon after, over three straight days the user makes a series of bizarre comments that earn him the mostly highly-rated in negative user ratings. The old CWCki Forums is downgraded to just Chris discussion to encourage the move. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mad-ramblings-of-a-nerd-a-cwc-look-at-2014.6532/]



February 2015: Jace Connors revealed to be a hoax, with DeagleDad420 being Jace himself. The Entersphere subforum is launched [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-mr-enter-subforum.7866/]. A few days later, Null re-organizes staffing, with Glaive now being co-admin instead of DeagleDad420 (at this time, THE WRITER, though later reverts to DeagleDad420, likely for archival purposes). Null creates the WIZ DUM GUN subforum for future activities of Jan (Jace/THE WRITER/DeagleDad420), though it only lasts a few months before the entire Deagle Nation board is closed. Champthom retires. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/my-resignation-retirement.7966/] Golden Knight subforum archived after Jay Geis fakes his death on the Internet and goes silent. Tumblr board launched, initially named "Tumblr Inaction" (and briefly, "Ball Pit", referring to the ill-fated Dashcon)



April 2015: For his role in molesting a child, Nick Bate is arrested. The thread is locked and a second thread, "Nick Bate 2: THE RECKONING" is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-2-the-reckoning.9293/]



May 2015: The Entersphere subforum is closed.



June 2015: Philip Vincent Haskins-Delici subforum made, initially named C.I.S. to take advantage of Phil's paranoia of "cisgender" people and the greater Kiwi Farms. About this time, the Cybersecurity 101 post is made, as KF was making enemies and a few users had identities that could be traced back.



Summer 2015: A popular thread on the Lolcow forum, Len Shaner, is locked due to excessive w.e.e.n.ery.



August 2015: The Community Watch subforum is launched. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-community-watch-board.11574/]. As many Kiwis cross over with some communities (or others coming on board), tags can get "Infected" (users trying to steer discussion positive), "Diseased", and "Plagued".





September 2015: The Lolcow Wiki is functionally abandoned, with Null promising work on it after Infinity Next is completed (an upgrade of 8ch, never completed due to corporate meddling) [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-wan...t-everybody-here-can-easily-understand.12370/, "Goodbye Jim" stream]



Sometime in 2015: "The Bloodletting" happens (post gone, and no, the one on the drama with Dean W.e.e.n, Snakes, and Jan isn't it) which de-mods a number of users (including CatParty) that had been mods for a time, partly to reduce perceived admin abuse and preventing the problem of mods essentially running the site. One-time admin Glaive is banned following a disagreement with Null. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/glaives-gone.14005/], despite having been considered in February the "nicest person on the forum" by Null. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/regarding-the-halal-rule-and-interpersonal-drama.8180/]



December 2015: The CWCki's main source of videos, The CWCville Library on YouTube, is taken down. The Crustpunk Fandom sub-board is established on ADF's page as an equivalent to Side Ops for Jace. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-crustpunk-fandom-board.15216/] It is merged back into the main ADF forum within six months.



January 2016: The site moves off of Linode in search of new seas. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/servers-will-be-migrated-off-of-linode.16175/] Due to host incompetence with meddling by third parties, the site goes offline and loses about two days of data. A "lounge" subforum created prior this, Edgeville, doesn't come back.



March 2016: Lolcow Email is launched. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-service-lolcow-email.18623/]



April 2016:

- The Kiwi Farms announces a fake shut down with Null "admitting" to be a transgender. The real site is still accessible, Josh still sane



- Alison Rapp fired from Nintendo of America, forum has confetti. Groups discontinued. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thinking-of-removing-the-groups-mod.19033/]

- Later that month, confetti is thrown is again as Nick Bate is sentenced for 40 years in prison, parole after 16 1/2, guilty on all charges. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-3-judgement-day.16562/]. Soon after, Nick Bate's third thread is locked.



June 2016:

- Lolcow LLC is established as a legal holding for Kiwi Farms. There's a server failure, which results in downtime. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/server-post-mortem-7-jun-2016.21406/]

- On June 30, 2016, Julie Terryberry, a "Canadian autist living in a shed" commits suicide. It is the first major death of a lolcow. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/julie-terryberry.18477/page-198]



July 2016: A new subforum, Lolcow News, is created to create a series of articles independent from the Kiwi Farms forums on a Wordpress site. Loveshy Therapy Center subforum is shut down and archived.



August 2016: Kiwi Farms loses its iconic kiwifarms.net domain name. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwifar-ms.23690/]



September 2016: Sometime around this time, the True Capitalist Radio subforum is archived.



October 2016: The Food board is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-food-board.24773/]



November 2016: Trump is elected President of the United States. Most of the lolcows followed just wouldn't be the same after that.



December 2016: Events & News subforum is archived, with a replacement board, Articles & Happenings, launching that same month. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-articles-happenings.26658/] Beauty Parlor is created, initially with a set theme of purple and black (as opposed to normal green and black). [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-beauty-parlor.27100/] Most Beauty Parlor threads were long-running lolcow threads. In response to the election and other "Twitter outrage" events (such as the Ghostbusters 2016 film), Salt Mine forum is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-salt-mine.26381/]



January 2017: Kiwi Farms is shut down following serious threats on Null's family.



February 2017: Kiwi Farms reopens after a three week absence. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/life-after-death.28048/]



March 2017: Initially created as the semi-private "War Room", a place for Brianna Wu's "campaign promises", the Brianna Wu subforum is created, hosting a general thread for a long-running transsexual that emerged during Gamergate (but notably was _not _part of the Rat King circlejerk).



August 2017: Lolcow News is archived and plans for the Wordpress site are abandoned.



September 2017: Tired of the hijinks in the Amberlynn Reid thread (started in August 2016), the Amberlynn Reid subforum is created.



"Perpetual, paper-thin shielding. Violent, frothing-at-the-mouth rage for no particular reason. Indignant outrage at every possible attempt to contain, control, mitigate, or in any way improve the Amberlynn thread. You've driven out my Beauty Parlor mods by being _awful_, _constantly_, and none of the other staff even want to read it."



The subforum is completely unmoderated, but it works, and all the problem users eventually disappear.

[https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-amberlynn-reid-board.34192/, Amberlynn stream]



Late 2017: A Russell Greer subforum is created but archived within the period of a few months.



December 2017:

- DSP's very first big saga, the Mystery Woman, begins. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mystery-womans-story.37371/]

- ED sysop and Kiwi user FuckYou attempts a school shooting in Aztec, New Mexico. Due to the shooter's incompetence when the room is barricaded with a couch, he is referred to as "Couch Cuck".



March 2018: Salt Mine closes, with the Trump fallout thread moved and eventually renamed.



June 2018:

- Chloe Sagal, one of the "Rat King" trannies, sets themselves on fire in Portland, dying from their injuries. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chloe...n-protests-u-s-mental-health-treatment.44667/] ResetERA and others immediately jump to Sagal's defense, blaming Kiwi Farms despite the fact that they never seemed to care about Sagal before.

- International Clique is created for highly localized lolcows that would only attract native speakers. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kf-international-challenge.43855/] Today, this prominently covers Brazilian lolcows and is written in Portuguese.



December 2018: John Bulla is officially indefinitely incarcerated at a mental hospital in Florida. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/john-...phen-stephenbulla.28507/page-115#post-4079941]



March 2019: Christchurch shooting happens, with Kiwi Farms re-uploading the video that perpetrator Brenton Tarrant initially uploaded to Facebook and largely banned from every video hosting site, including LiveLeak and MEGA. The resultant backlash of New Zealand mass media against Null and the high demands of the site drives Null into an unhealthy mixture of sleeping and playing 16-hour marathon runs of Space Station 13.



September 2019: Site hacked, revealing many PMs and user emails. Despite passwords remaining secure and no content lost, many users end up deleting their accounts.



Key updates: Nick Bate, FuckYou, Christchurch, Bulla, lolcow deaths, formation of Tumblr board


----------



## Wake me up (Sep 23, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> Key updates: Nick Bate, FuckYou, Christchurch, Bulla, lolcow deaths, formation of Tumblr board


I hope you don't mind me creating a public backup of your work at KiwiHub, just something for myself and whoever wants to bookmark it, in case something happens to the forums (data loss, hack, etc). I'm not sure how smart it is to have a backup on the same server as the main forums but anyone else interested in keeping an archive can download a ZIP file with one click.

This is only meant as a backup, not as a different version of your work or an attempt to turn the text into a collaborative project.

If you wish me to keep making backups as you improve the text, it helps that there's no fancy formatting and links so I can just copy-paste it into KiwiHub  thanks for the great work, I would hate to lose it if anything happens to the forums or this thread!


----------



## Oaat (Sep 23, 2019)

Xarpho said:


> February 2017: Kiwi Farms reopens after a three week absence. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/life-after-death.28048/]



To think that all they had to do was accept the victory and the farms would still be dead.

Ideas: You could mention KF getting de-indexed by Oath and blocked by Virgin UK. There may have been others I'm forgetting. Also Cloudflare dropping 8chan since that indirectly led to the kiwi leaks. I'm currently trying to make a list of every announcement and featured thread that I can find. There's a lot so if I give up I'll post what I have anyway.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 12, 2019)

Finally got off my ass and made an update.



Spoiler: Version 1.3





```
Sometime in 2011: While admining the CWCki, Champthom creates a new forum, the CWCki Forums, to discuss Chris without cluttering up the talk page. PVCC was closed to new users and the 8ch /cwc/ board discourages discussion of Chris, now seen as past his prime.

Sometime between 2011 and 2013: At least one iteration of the CWCki Forums in this state later disappears.

2012: Q&As on the CWCki Forums by Alec Benson Leary and Kacey are done.

January 2013: The "new" CWCki Forums is founded by Null with champthom, the moderator of the old CWCki Forum, which were a place created to continue to talk about Chris following the closure of the PVCC to new users, despite the lull in content. Kengel and A-log, which were banned from the old forum, were declared persona non grata. Originally, the site had four other admins besides champthom, but they leave within months. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-history.61381/page-2#post-5358793]

Sometime in 2013: People begin talking about alternate "lolcows" in Off-Topic, including an on-going search to find the "next Chris".  Null attempts to create a forum to split off this discussion, it is shot down by champthom, but a permanent subforum is created. In April 2013, one of these "next Chris" threads is created, titled as "Nick Bate?" with little more than the text "Another creep similar to Chris?". Thus begins a long journey that eventually reveals that Nick molested a child, with the minor eventually coming forward. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate.848/]

September 2013: Hosting moves from Dreamhost to Linode. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/server-move-post-here-if-youre-having-issues.1983/]

October 2013: 100,000th post made on the system. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/100-000-posts.2138/]

January 2014: Chris' house is involved in a large house fire, Null organizes drive to send Chris a care package. Null releases tracking number publicly, trolls attempt to cause chaos.

Early 2014: A lolcow, Jace Connors, comes into CWCki Forum's radar as a lolcow, of this, a user trying to create a "Liquid Jace saga", PvtRichardCranium, is banned. A new user, DeagleDad420, essentially runs the thread. Gamerfood, a small griefing group trying to troll Jace, runs ops on the site to try to compromise Jace but DeagleDad420 helps Null protect the site. The "Deagle Nation" (or "Grilled Cheese" subforum) is created.

March 2014: Ads begin to run on the site, but only one ad, and only for guests. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/regarding-ads-and-the-site.7005/]

May 2014: Moleman9000/Nava-Verse subforum started. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-nava-verse-subforum.3609/]

July 2014: The site begins to ask for donations. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/combined-financial-statement-for-2013-and-2014.7418/]. This is the start of "True & Honest Fan" for donating members. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/combined-financial-statement-for-2013-and-2014.7418/]

August 2014: Golden Knight subforum started. Sometime around this era, it is revealed Null was aware of another trolling operation on Chris with user skyraider and another user. There was also another subforum during this time, Blue Pill, but it is folded back in to main Lolcow forum.

Sometime around 2014: Groups are launched as a forum option. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thinking-of-removing-the-groups-mod.19033/]

September 2014: Side Ops sub-board created under Deagle Nation as it was reaching "critical mass". [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-side-ops-subforum.4797/]. Reacting to the failure of Blue Pill, the Lolcow General subforum is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-lolcow-general-board.4960/] A thread on a lolcow, TJChurch, takes off when a user named Cowlick joined, soon revealed to be TJChurch himself.

Sometime around September 2014: Ratings are introduced, previously there was only an "Mm, Yeah" (and "QUOTE ME NOW") button. Soon after, Null warns people not to use ratings as a cheap way of the "report post" button. The Horrifying rating comes in soon after when Chris pierces his taint, but it is only for True & Honest Fans. Another limited option is Deviant, as the TJChurch thread is taking off (and based after his smile). Many Dumb ratings to TJChurch retroactively become Deviant.

Sometime around late 2014: The Inner Circle board is created, becoming the shitpost board. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/do-you-enjoy-inner-circle.7074/]

November 2014: Null announces a rebranding of the site. A popular choice is "Kiwi Farms", based after Jace mispronounced it in a video earlier that year. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rebranding.5801/] This thread is also where a random.txt quote originates from ("if nigge.rs was available we'd totally be nigge.rs tomorrow and nobody would have any say in it"). Kiwi Farms launches with new software, but the same content as CWCki Forum. The "beta" Kiwi Farms looks very different than what the modern KF looked like, with "Beryllium" as the logo.

Null also launches the Lolcow Wiki, to explore other cows. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lolcow-wiki.5999/]

The site also suffers its first large-scale DDOS attack. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ddos-attack.6118/]

December 2014:
- Marjan Šiklić joins. Soon after, over three straight days the user makes a series of bizarre comments that earn him the mostly highly-rated in negative user ratings.
- The old CWCki Forums is downgraded to just Chris discussion to encourage the move. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mad-ramblings-of-a-nerd-a-cwc-look-at-2014.6532/]
- "DON'T CALL ANYBODY!": CWC is arrested following an incident where he maces a GameStop employee. Chris is bailed out but in the end, Chris is just fined.

February 2015: Jace Connors revealed to be a hoax, with DeagleDad420 being Jace himself. The Entersphere subforum is launched [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-mr-enter-subforum.7866/]. A few days later, Null re-organizes staffing, with Glaive now being co-admin instead of DeagleDad420 (at this time, THE WRITER, though later reverts to DeagleDad420, likely for archival purposes). Null creates the WIZ DUM GUN subforum for future activities of Jan (Jace/THE WRITER/DeagleDad420), though it only lasts a few months before the entire Deagle Nation board is closed. Champthom retires. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/my-resignation-retirement.7966/] Golden Knight subforum archived after Jay Geis fakes his death on the Internet and goes silent. Tumblr board launched, initially named "Tumblr Inaction" (and briefly, "Ball Pit", referring to the ill-fated Dashcon)

April 2015: For his role in molesting a child, Nick Bate is arrested. The thread is locked and a second thread, "Nick Bate 2: THE RECKONING" is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-2-the-reckoning.9293/]

May 2015: The Entersphere subforum is closed.

June 2015: Philip Vincent Haskins-Delici subforum made, initially named C.I.S. to take advantage of Phil's paranoia of "cisgender" people and the greater Kiwi Farms. About this time, the Cybersecurity 101 post is made, as KF was making enemies and a few users had identities that could be traced back.

Summer 2015: A popular thread on the Lolcow forum, Len Shaner, is locked due to excessive w.e.e.n.ery.

August 2015: The Community Watch subforum is launched. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-community-watch-board.11574/]. As many Kiwis cross over with some communities (or others coming on board), tags can get "Infected" (users trying to steer discussion positive), "Diseased", and "Plagued".

September 2015: The Lolcow Wiki is functionally abandoned, with Null promising work on it after Infinity Next is completed (an upgrade of 8ch, never completed due to corporate meddling) [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/i-want-to-talk-right-down-to-earth-in-a-language-that-everybody-here-can-easily-understand.12370/, "Goodbye Jim" stream]

Sometime in 2015: "The Bloodletting" happens (post gone, and no, the one on the drama with Dean W.e.e.n, Snakes, and Jan isn't it) which de-mods a number of users (including CatParty) that had been mods for a time, partly to reduce perceived admin abuse and preventing the problem of mods essentially running the site. One-time admin Glaive is banned following a disagreement with Null. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/glaives-gone.14005/], despite having been considered in February the "nicest person on the forum" by Null. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/regarding-the-halal-rule-and-interpersonal-drama.8180/]

December 2015: The CWCki's main source of videos, The CWCville Library on YouTube, is taken down. The Crustpunk Fandom sub-board is established on ADF's page as an equivalent to Side Ops for Jace. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-crustpunk-fandom-board.15216/] It is merged back into the main ADF forum within six months.

January 2016: The site moves off of Linode in search of new seas. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/servers-will-be-migrated-off-of-linode.16175/] Due to host incompetence with meddling by third parties, the site goes offline and loses about two days of data. A "lounge" subforum created prior this, Edgeville, doesn't come back.

March 2016: Lolcow Email is launched. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/new-service-lolcow-email.18623/]

April 2016:
- The Kiwi Farms announces a fake shut down with Null "admitting" to be a transgender. The real site is still accessible, Josh still sane

- Alison Rapp fired from Nintendo of America, forum has confetti. Groups discontinued. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/thinking-of-removing-the-groups-mod.19033/]
- Later that month, confetti is thrown is again as Nick Bate is sentenced for 40 years in prison, parole after 16 1/2, guilty on all charges. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-3-judgement-day.16562/]. Soon after, Nick Bate's third thread is locked.

June 2016:
- Lolcow LLC is established as a legal holding for Kiwi Farms. There's a server failure, which results in downtime. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/server-post-mortem-7-jun-2016.21406/]
- On June 30, 2016, Julie Terryberry, a "Canadian autist living in a shed" commits suicide. It is the first major death of a lolcow. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/julie-terryberry.18477/page-198] Additionally, Terryberry's death starts rumors among enemies of the Farms that Kiwi Farms "bullied Terryberry into suicide".

July 2016: A new subforum, Lolcow News, is created to create a series of articles independent from the Kiwi Farms forums on a Wordpress site. Loveshy Therapy Center subforum is shut down and archived.

August 2016: Kiwi Farms loses its iconic kiwifarms.net domain name. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwifar-ms.23690/]

September 2016: Sometime around this time, the True Capitalist Radio subforum is archived.

October 2016: The Food board is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-food-board.24773/]

November 2016: Trump is elected President of the United States. Most of the lolcows followed just wouldn't be the same after that.

December 2016: Events & News subforum is archived, with a replacement board, Articles & Happenings, launching that same month. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-articles-happenings.26658/] Beauty Parlor is created, initially with a set theme of purple and black (as opposed to normal green and black). [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-beauty-parlor.27100/] Most Beauty Parlor threads were long-running lolcow threads. In response to the election and other "Twitter outrage" events (such as the Ghostbusters 2016 film), Salt Mine forum is created. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-salt-mine.26381/]

January 2017: Kiwi Farms is shut down following serious threats on Null's family.

February 2017: Kiwi Farms reopens after a three week absence. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/life-after-death.28048/]

March 2017: Initially created as the semi-private "War Room", a place for Brianna Wu's "campaign promises", the Brianna Wu subforum is created, hosting a general thread for a long-running transsexual that emerged during Gamergate (but notably was not part of the Rat King circlejerk).

August 2017: Lolcow News is archived and plans for the Wordpress site are abandoned.

September 2017: Tired of the hijinks in the Amberlynn Reid thread (started in August 2016), the Amberlynn Reid subforum is created.

"Perpetual, paper-thin shielding. Violent, frothing-at-the-mouth rage for no particular reason. Indignant outrage at every possible attempt to contain, control, mitigate, or in any way improve the Amberlynn thread. You've driven out my Beauty Parlor mods by being awful, constantly, and none of the other staff even want to read it."

The subforum is completely unmoderated, but it works, and all the problem users eventually disappear.
[https://kiwifarms.net/threads/trial-of-the-amberlynn-reid-board.34192/, Amberlynn stream]

Late 2017: A Russell Greer subforum is created but archived within the period of a few months.

October 2017: DarkSydePhil, a long-running lolcow, finally gets his own forum.

November 2017: Cryptocurrency board founded (assumed month).

December 2017:
- DSP's very first big saga, the Mystery Woman, begins. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mystery-womans-story.37371/]
- ED sysop and Kiwi user FuckYou attempts a school shooting in Aztec, New Mexico. Due to the shooter's incompetence when the room is barricaded with a couch, he is referred to as "Couch Cuck".

March 2018: Salt Mine closes, with the Trump fallout thread moved and eventually renamed.

April 2018: #ChangeTheChannel controversy causes TGTGW threads to take off.

May 2018:
-ADF does the deed and replaces his dick with an axe wound.
- Ability to log in to Kiwi Farms with a Steam login is removed [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/steam-login-removal-policy-change.43003/] after being announced more than a year ago https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-great-purge.28386]
- John "TotalBiscuit" Bain, who shared a thread with Jim Sterling, passes away at 33. [https://kiwifarms.net/posts/3390474]
- The Golden Knight thread is briefly revived as Jay resurfaces on the Internet. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jay-geis-the-golden-knight-the-platinum-paladin-dick-pierce.43014/]

June 2018:
- Chloe Sagal, one of the "Rat King" trannies, sets themselves on fire in Portland, dying from their injuries. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chloe-sagal-commits-suicide-by-immolation-protests-u-s-mental-health-treatment.44667/] ResetERA and others immediately jump to Sagal's defense, blaming Kiwi Farms despite the fact that they never seemed to care about Sagal before.
- International Clique is created for highly localized lolcows that would only attract native speakers. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kf-international-challenge.43855/] Today, this prominently covers Brazilian lolcows and is written in Portuguese.

September 2018:
- News of Terry A. Davis' death reaches KF.
- The Zoosadism Leaks are released. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/zoosadism-megathread.47973/]

October 2018:
- BetterHelp exposé. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-betterhelp-creatorhealth-influencelogic-rabbit-hole.48362/]. Later, Pewdiepie features the thread in a video.
- Chance Carmichael, "700goingon800", and joined as user idontwantthisbutok, dies from complications related to obesity. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/chance-carmichael-afatchance-600goingon700-700goingon800-idontwantthisbutok.14710/page-152#post-3825145]

December 2018: John Bulla is officially indefinitely incarcerated at a mental hospital in Florida. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/john-s-bulla-paul45thomas-bullastephen-stephenbulla.28507/page-115#post-4079941]. Additionally, malformed vegetative dwarf-child Claire Hartley passes away from an infection. Her sister (afflicted with the same vegetative dwarfism) passes away in October the following year. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gwen-hartley-the-hartley-hooligans.28844/]

January 2019: Likely due to the actions by a well-known anti-KF troll, by default, Virgin UK blocks DNS resolution to Kiwi Farms. [https://kiwifarms.net/threads/virgin-uk-is-blocking-dns-resolution-to-kiwifarms-dot-net.51896/]

March 2019: Christchurch shooting happens, with Kiwi Farms re-uploading the video that perpetrator Brenton Tarrant initially uploaded to Facebook and largely banned from every video hosting site, including LiveLeak and MEGA. The resultant backlash of New Zealand mass media against Null and the high demands of the site drives Null into an unhealthy mixture of sleeping and playing 16-hour marathon runs of Space Station 13.

September 2019: Site hacked, revealing many PMs and user emails. Despite passwords remaining secure and no content lost, many users end up deleting their accounts including Yawning Sneasel, Zeitgeist (Gook Choy), and Dynastia.

November 2019: On November 6th, the Cryptocurrency board is renamed as The Bidness with a new focus (finance and business). Internet & Technology board created.

December 2019: "Lunacy" rating introduced.
```




Updates: Updated to December, additional lolcow stuff and a few other things


----------



## Oaat (May 31, 2020)

Here are transcripts of every announcement and featured thread (not movie night or MATI announcements) that I could find from 1/1/18 to 5/29/20.
They are way, way too big to post here. I've posted them to https://git.kiwifarms.net/ instead.

*2018*








						kf-announcements
					

kf-announcements




					git.kiwifarms.net
				



*2019*








						kf-announcements
					

kf-announcements




					git.kiwifarms.net
				



*2020*








						kf-announcements
					

kf-announcements




					git.kiwifarms.net
				




before 2/24/19
[A] = Announcement
[CBS] = Corner box shitpost
Everything else is a featured thread.

after 2/24/19
[CBS] = Corner box shitpost
Everything else is an announcement.



Spoiler: notes



Note: Some dates may be off, especially for featured threads.
Note2: Some links are broken.
Note3: One of my sources was the old featured threads archive the site kept, but it only shows and dates them by their OPs, so if a thread only got featured for a specific hilarious moment then I’d have no idea. I copied provided context whenever I could find it.
Note4: I included some of Null’s shitposting in the corner box when it had text or links to KF threads. I probably should have grabbed videos too, oh well.
Note5: I don’t see any featured threads on the frontpage between Febuary 2017 and April 2018 but they still exist and have been included.



Walk down memory lane before Null deletes Kiwifarms.
I intend to do 2013-2017 eventually but there's a fuckton of featured threads.


----------



## kcbbq (Jun 3, 2020)

Forgot how much awesome shit went down over the years here. Never thought anything was going so surpass Robert Wayne Stiles's bath salt fueled meltdowns on the earlier sites, but there was always something fun happening. 

Here's to seven and a half years or whatever of shitposting and autism.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Sep 20, 2020)

All the furry drama. Each lolcow after cwc brought different user base.
Internet bloodsports and even gamergate, which I suppose is tied to  
I'd add Terry Davis without Terry I never would have met @anameisaname and @Logan  I've only met aname irl but hope to meet other kiwis someday.


----------



## naught (Sep 20, 2020)

The mad at the Internet server and the movie night server scuffles Could use a footnote. Im still not sure what the deal is but I'm sure someone else knows.



Oaat said:


> To think that all they had to do was accept the victory and the farms would still be dead.
> 
> Ideas: You could mention KF getting de-indexed by Oath and blocked by Virgin UK. There may have been others I'm forgetting. Also Cloudflare dropping 8chan since that indirectly led to the kiwi leaks. I'm currently trying to make a list of every announcement and featured thread that I can find. There's a lot so if I give up I'll post what I have anyway.


Do you think the /cow/ vs foxdick farm's should be added? When I used to browse /cow/ I'd notice at least one or two people using it.
All the knockoff lolcow site's maybe even  the merch? Deadwing dork Horrorcow productions.
The contributions from the son's of kojima.


Thetarotreader96 said:


> All the furry drama. Each lolcow after cwc brought different user base.
> Internet bloodsports and even gamergate, which I suppose is tied to
> I'd add Terry Davis without Terry I never would have met @anameisaname and @Logan  I've only met aname irl but hope to meet other kiwis someday.


This too, I've heard nool mention there's at least one kiwi farm's baby out there or maybe it was a cwcki baby.
I want my award for meeting btw.


----------



## Sicklick (Oct 7, 2020)

Any information about who the hacker was? In another thread, somebody said it was a Yaniv a-log but didn't name anybody.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Oct 7, 2020)

Recoil said:


> It's easy to write off this sort of effort as masturbatory autism but this site does have a real role in culture and as such its history should be documented somehow.
> 
> I've said it before - I believe that in future years literature studies will dive into the morass of internet shitposts with great aplomb and use sites like this one to document the evolution of culture and ideology. What we do here matters, in that sense. A scribe of some sort should be appointed.



As a person who wasted their college years studying history I can confirm 100% this webzone is an absolute gold mine that in a hundred years will be absolutely essential for historians. Much of the stuff that is archived here may overtime only be found here. Everything from internet videos to New York times articles. Not to mention a real time organization and cataloging of social media involving ongoing historical events like the Floyd Riots and the 2020 elections.

Josh-sama described the farms as the "all seeing eye of Sauron" on the internet. I personally think its turning into the modern day library of Alexandria. If this shit hole survives the next decade it may very well be. this is why it's important threads and topics be correctly labelled and in their proper place. In a century whoever is searching through the autism for knowledge needs to be able to find it.


----------



## .moe (Jul 27, 2021)

Xarpho said:


> Finally got off my ass and made an update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8chan was nonexistent in 2011, it was /kkk/ ran by VanKrause / Mark Ortiz.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Jul 29, 2021)

@Xarpho I think you should add an entry about @Heretics on Holiday aka Lindsay Kantha Souvannarath
The OP explains what she did.
Also, another infamous site milestone: _Preston Poulter et al v. Ali "Dean" Assaf et al - _The first time a Kiwi Farms user (@PocketJacks aka Preston Poulter) sues two other Kiwi Farms users (@FROG aka Ethan van Sciver and @VIkkiVerse aka Victoria C. Kundert). The case was filed on May 23, 2021.
However, @TamarYaelBatYah aka Melinda Scott may hold the distinction of being the first Kiwi Farms user (joined January 5, 2020) to sue another Kiwi Farms user (Null):





						2020-12-07 - Scott v. Moon Mk VI(?)
					

Hello friends,  I've become aware that I was once again sued by the serial litigant Melinda Scott. Through sheer trial and error, she has passed the sniff test and was awarded a default judgement. The lawsuit is insane gibberish from a woman who has spent the majority of her adult life flooding...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Overly Serious (Aug 3, 2021)

Recoil said:


> It's easy to write off this sort of effort as masturbatory autism but this site does have a real role in culture and as such its history should be documented somehow.
> 
> I've said it before - I believe that in future years literature studies will dive into the morass of internet shitposts with great aplomb and use sites like this one to document the evolution of culture and ideology. What we do here matters, in that sense. A scribe of some sort should be appointed.



Are there any archives of the forums that would be safe if KF got taken down by some state actor? I'm one of those A&H/Happenings types and there's such a wealth of insight and knowledge in those threads (and autism) that it would be a great loss to history if it got lost. Imagine some future historian in 2026 or something learning that George Floyd actually died of a drug overdose!

I don't know any convenient way to download threads, etc. but it would be awesome to be able to do it. I know Null said he would post an archive of the farms if they ever managed to make him shut it down but what if he never got the chance?


----------



## ItCouldBeWorse (Nov 13, 2021)

Reading a lot of this stuff reminded me of the masterpiece that is the history of 4chan. Maybe one day the history of the farms can be this well documented.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Nov 14, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> However, @TamarYaelBatYah aka Melinda Scott may hold the distinction of being the first Kiwi Farms user (joined January 5, 2020) to sue another Kiwi Farms user (Null):


Not only Null but additionally Karl der Grosse (active user), Deadpool (passed away), Rafal GanGanowicz (banned) and The Jumping Dwarf (active user).


----------

